# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  1 iu/day HGH enough?

## Callsign

Is this worth my time/money? I'm 5-11" 195lbs 38yrs old and about 12-15% bf. I want to be 190lbs & pretty lean Maybe 8%bf, & will continue with test cycles twice a year.
Any help appreciated.

----------


## inevitable

> Is this worth my time/money? I'm 5-11" 195lbs 38yrs old and about 12-15% bf. I want to be 190lbs & pretty lean Maybe 8%bf, & will continue with test cycles twice a year.
> Any help appreciated.


1iu is enough for a female. what are u trying to do? for over all better well being 2-4iu, fatloss, 4-6iu, muscle growth 6iu+.. now this also is product dependent on how good it is. How long do you plan on running it? atleast 6months? 12? 24? forever?

----------


## Callsign

1 iu is what the Dr prescribed. I thought it sound very light, but wasn't sure. I plan to run it for atleast 6mo at a time forever. From your post it looks like 4iu a day would be what i would be looking to do. I'd use other stuff for muscle growth/maintenance.

----------


## inevitable

> 1 iu is what the Dr prescribed. I thought it sound very light, but wasn't sure. I plan to run it for atleast 6mo at a time forever. From your post it looks like 4iu a day would be what i would be looking to do. I'd use other stuff for muscle growth/maintenance.


 yeah 1iu is low, 1.5-2iu's is considered full replacement.. but since its Dr. prescribed it your going to have some nice stuff to work with, Id talked to him and see if he will up it for you, if not you could always just get own hgh and use that in conjunction with your prescribed stuff. If insurance doesn't cover like 90% of the cost atleast, I would just run it yourself.

----------


## Spartans09

I've had solid fat reduction over 2 1/2 months using 2-2.5 IUs 6 on 1 off.

----------


## Callsign

Thanks guys, hey can i post Exactly how much Im being charged for a 3week supply at 1i.u. a day, So u guys can tell me if it's too much? Or is that not allowed. I posted something that got altered by a moderator & reread the rules & was still not clear on wat i did wrong. I need this site, & cant afford to make any waves.. At the price im being charged maybe i can get the script filled elsewhere so i can afford 2.5iu a day

----------


## inevitable

Callsign, PM me and i will help yeah out.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

The US pharma grade HGH has higher concentration over the Chinese blue tops. I don't have any scientific data to back me. I only have my experience. After using both, my gut feeling is that the US pharma stuff is almost twice the strength of the Chinese HGH. 1iu pharma stuff could be a full replacement. The other factor is the HGH antibodies. The pharma stuff is a lot more pure and will not induce HGH antibody formation. Not as much, anyways, over Chinese blue tops. I know this but I still take the Chinese blue tops. It's cheaper and I get good results.

----------


## Callsign

Very interesting.. So 1iu of american pharmacy hgh may be equal to 2iu of the chinese stuff.. Hmmmmm. As far as leaning out, could you diet & run a cutting cycle to achieve hgh like results?

----------


## Belial10732

Replacement dosage is around 0.018 iu/kg/day to begin with. I believe some doctors will go as high as 0.03 or 0.035 iu/kg/day, but that's fairly unusual.

1 iu really won't do much of anything if you're a healthy adult, unless you're exceptionally small.

----------


## hankdiesel

> I've had solid fat reduction over 2 1/2 months using 2-2.5 IUs 6 on 1 off.


I have bounced between 5iu and 2iu a day (6 on 1 off) for 8 months. I just got blood work done after taking 2iu for 6 weeks. My igf levels went from 130 8 months ago, to 431. Most people will say you need way more than 2iu a day but the blood work doesn't lie. As most of us know the normal range for igf-1 is roughly 150-350 (give or take).

----------


## Anticatabolik

> Very interesting.. So 1iu of american pharmacy hgh may be equal to 2iu of the chinese stuff.. Hmmmmm. As far as leaning out, could you diet & run a cutting cycle to achieve hgh like results?


Yes, a high protein diet works best with peptides..

----------


## Callsign

Peptides? Looked it up, but still dont understand. What contains peptided?

----------


## Belial10732

Peptide- chain of amino acids. In this case, refers to peptide hormones like HGH, IGF-1, etc. (cellular messengers composed of a long chain of amino acids).

People use the term "peptide" here to differentiate these hormones from, say, AAS (which are steroids - i.e. built on a sterane ring of carbon molecules).

----------


## Spartans09

1 iu/day of pharma grade could help with anti- aging and general feelings of well being. Natural gh production drops off as you age. 1IU may not do much for a 29 year old but could greatly impact someone 45.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I'm 50 and my natural HGH level was really low. When I took 3iu/ed of the Chinese I could tell the difference at about 7 weeks. I love this stuff.

----------


## imom

> 1 iu/day of pharma grade could help with anti- aging and general feelings of well being. Natural gh production drops off as you age. 1IU may not do much for a 29 year old but could greatly impact someone 45.


2 IU/day took my IGF-1 from 141 to 692 so I actually backed off the dose to 1 IU and now my IGF-1 is 333. (I'm taking pharmacy sourced HGH).

I'm concerned about the long term effects on people taking 6+ IU/day. Their IGF-1 must be through the roof. Might be quite dangerous long term. 

From this page: http://www.emedicinehealth.com/acromegaly/page2_em.htm




> Excess growth hormone and IGF-1 in the blood cause most of the physical problems in acromegaly.
> 
> Too much IGF-1 causes the bone growth that leads to changes in physical appearance and function.
> 
> It causes thickening of soft tissues such as skin, tongue, and muscles. Enlargement of the tongue can lead to breathing problems and sleep apnea. Overgrowth of muscles can entrap nerves, causing pain syndromes such as carpal tunnel syndrome.
> 
> Excess IGF-1 causes enlargement of organs such as the heart, which can result in heart failure and rhythm disorders.
> 
> Excess growth hormone changes the way the body processes sugar and fats. This can cause diabetes and high levels of fats such as triglycerides in the blood. This in turn can lead to atherosclerosis and heart disease.

----------


## imom

> The US pharma grade HGH has higher concentration over the Chinese blue tops. I don't have any scientific data to back me. I only have my experience. After using both, my gut feeling is that the US pharma stuff is almost twice the strength of the Chinese HGH. 1iu pharma stuff could be a full replacement. The other factor is the HGH antibodies. The pharma stuff is a lot more pure and will not induce HGH antibody formation. Not as much, anyways, over Chinese blue tops. I know this but I still take the Chinese blue tops. It's cheaper and I get good results.


Even if the Chinese HGH were 50% pure I wouldn't take it. What do you think is in the other 50% that you are putting into your body? 

If you're lucky, the problem is that the Chinese source is skimping on quantity, and selling you only 5IU as 10IU.

Here is a story of a source which was 30% undersupplied: HGH test results!! (MASS SPEC)

----------


## Times Roman

> Is this worth my time/money? I'm 5-11" 195lbs 38yrs old and about 12-15% bf. I want to be 190lbs & pretty lean Maybe 8%bf, & will continue with test cycles twice a year.
> Any help appreciated.


1iu/day is a life extension/anti aging dose, NOT a body building dose. 

So the answer is it really depends on what your goals are.

----------


## marcus300

1iu will do nothing, come on guys think about it and for the guys who have used hg for a long time 1 iu will do jack, just look at what you produce naturally anyway

1mg = 3iu
700ug = .7mg
.7mg = 2.1iu This is how much HGH an adolescent secretes in a day
.4mg = 1.2iu This is how much HGH an adult secretes in a day

(Gardner, David G., Shoback, Dolores (2007). Greenspan's Basic and Clinical Endocrinology (8th ed.). New York: McGraw-Hill Medical. pp. 193–201. ISBN 0-07-144011-9.) 


Also don't even touch Chinese blue tops or any other generic floating around what are cheap, they are bunk and most likely at the best peptides, when will people listen and save their hard earned money, stay well clear of Chinese generic no matter what colour top they have and no matter what source you may think you got, total shite stay clear.

----------


## OnionOfCanada

> 1iu will do nothing, come on guys think about it and for the guys who have used hg for a long time 1 iu will do jack, just look at what you produce naturally anyway
> 
> 1mg = 3iu
> 700ug = .7mg
> .7mg = 2.1iu This is how much HGH an adolescent secretes in a day
> * .4mg = 1.2iu This is how much HGH an adult secretes in a day*
> 
> (Gardner, David G., Shoback, Dolores (2007). Greenspan's Basic and Clinical Endocrinology (8th ed.). New York: McGraw-Hill Medical. pp. 193–201. ISBN 0-07-144011-9.) 
> 
> ...


So, for an adult, 1 IU will almost double your HGH levels to the level of an adolescent. How is that doing nothing? It's common knowledge that you experience better, faster gains at adolescence. So, if taking 1IU will bring you to adolescent levels, you should see some decent results, shouldn't you?

----------


## carbo

> So, for an adult, 1 IU will almost double your HGH levels to the level of an adolescent. How is that doing nothing? It's common knowledge that you experience better, faster gains at adolescence. So, if taking 1IU will bring you to adolescent levels, you should see some decent results, shouldn't you?


The exogenous 1IU will probably shut down your own GH production to a degree, so with high probability you'll end up around the 1.2IU mark overall. This makes HGH virtually useless at this dose for healthy adult, I consider 2IU of pharm grade as the productive minimum.

----------


## jjpaki1212

Pin 1iu in the AM of real pharm grade 191aa 5 days on 2 off to stretch it for those of you on a budget. U wont grow like rich piana but you will sleep like a baby and recover a lot faster. Probably next to no fat loss either. But if u do it like this its important only pin in the AM to try to avaoid disruptinf your bodys biggest natural pulse of releasing hgh (at night) and 2 days off every week helps as well. Iv had great results running it just like that. And also anything that gives u welts... Throw it in the trash its very dangerous.

----------

